# breeding question



## popp (Mar 3, 2003)

I was just going through my notes from this years breeding &amp; it appears that the male cunningham that breed was not cooled for breeding,as i did not have a female &amp; he was still a small male i wanted to build him up.Do male lizards need to be cooled to breed or is it just females?Was it just beginners luck with the male?Was just wondering if anyone has had similar experience &amp; what you thought as i was under the impression the cooling was essential.


----------



## grahamh (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi Popp

I don't have any practical experience but from my reading on snakes, I thought that the reason for the cooling was to allow the male to produce sufficient sperm. I don't know if this would be the same for your guys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

I don't believe cooling is essential for *all</a> reptiles. If I'm not mistaken it's just a signal to the males to begin producing sperm. Some will do it anyway. Could be wrong; stranger things have happened *


----------



## CHEWY (Mar 3, 2003)

Are Cunnighams local to your area? If they are the cool part of your tank would be suffient cooling for them as it's what the wild population have. As a child I bred Swamp Snakes as they are local to the area. I needed no heat or cooling. Was pure accident though as I was about 16 and I couldn't tell what sex they were, just that it was another snake that I'd caught and it was now to live next to my bed.

I really miss my snakes. Only four weeks to go.


----------

